# Meat allergy from tick bite



## nsfd95 (Sep 9, 2013)

In July of 2012 I was diagnosed with an allergy to mammal meat from a Lone Star tick bite. I was wondering if anyone else has this. Also to remind everybody to put bug spray on.


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow that's crazy, not easy to deal with that. Is a cute or treatment available


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 9, 2013)

I dont have this but Ive heard about it from someone at work. I thought the guy was screwing with me when he told me about someone that had this happen to them but now this is the second time Ive heard of it happening there must be something to it. What a strange thing is there a cure will you be able to eat meat again one day?


----------



## ScotO (Sep 9, 2013)

I've heard of it, and that is a tragic thing.  I'm not sure i'd be able to function if I couldn't eat meat......
My daughter had contracted Lyme's Disease this past spring, luckily we caught it very early and she went through antibiotic treatment.  Is there any treatment that they have to catch the meat allergy quick?  If so, I guess a general rule-of-thumb would be to get to the doctor ASAP at the onset of ANY tick bite....

Those bassturds are horrible in the spring and fall around here.  Go back ten years and you never saw a single one, EVER......


----------



## save$ (Sep 9, 2013)

I got Lyme's disease from a tick bite.  I went to the emergency room when my infection got larger than a football.
I did't see the tick.  They failed to diagnose it at first, but the blood work confirmed it.   I was treated for a month.  I think I still have side effects from it.  The meat allergy thing is very real.  I don't have it, but it is out there.  See.  http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...lergy-caused-by-tick-bites-may-be-on-the-rise


----------



## jdp1152 (Sep 9, 2013)

Save...same thing for me this spring.  Never saw a tick. Went to Budapest for a week and came home with what I thought was jet lag. Slept for three straight days before a rash showed up. Emergency room after three days of HELL.  Dual infection of Lyme and babesiosis. Month of antibiotics. Several months later and I'm still lethargic with dull headaches.  I've pre treated my outdoor clothes with permethrin and given the perimeter of my yard a healthy spraying.  I wouldn't wish that crap on anyone


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 9, 2013)

This is the most bizarre thing I have ever heard! So sorry to hear you've been infected.  I live right smack in the most highly populated area of reported Lyme disease. In the spring, it's awful, fall isn't much better.  My hubby and I have both had scares but tested negative.  We pull ticks off the dogs all the time, it's worse now than ever with the mild winter last year and wet summer. 

I just found this article that says it wears off in 3-5 years, hopefully thats's the case!

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/06/red-meat-allergy-likely-caused-by-tick-bites/#.Ui55BMu9KSM


----------



## Dtunes (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, I don't really eat beef(the wife doesn't eat red meat which limits my intake) but I would miss pork/bacon. Well I would really miss Beef I'm sure if I couldn't have it. I had read about this a few months ago but forgot about it. I think there was an article in Bloomberg about it, specifically about Long Island. That's very scary, if they can live on Long Island, I'm sure they'll show up in MA. I had never heard of this until recently. Are you ok eating poultry/fish? I can't say I've had many other non-mammal meats besides various birds and fried alligator a few times. I hope they find some sort of treatment for you.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 9, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> In July of 2012 I was diagnosed with an allergy to mammal meat from a Lone Star tick bite. I was wondering if anyone else has this. Also to remind everybody to put bug spray on.


Wow, sorry to hear about that. It's the tick you don't see that is the problem. The small ticks are the worst. A tick needs to be attached for 24 hours to transmit Lyme disease. I'm sure Babesiosis and others may have differing time limits. 

Hang in there. Hope you will be back to normal soon.


----------



## charly (Sep 9, 2013)

I was reading there are like 5 different things you can contract from a single tick bite,, and they can show up one at a time down the road... I put off wood cutting earlier in the summer here because the ticks were just so bad, plus I saw how small they were on my dog, short hair , white fur and under his arm pits all the time, so tiny that tweezers would barely grab them, scarey! Think you'd see them on yourself, it'd be really hard... Never saw such tiny ticks this year , never. Half the size if not a third of a poppy seed! I thought some were just little brush needles from my dog running through some thick brush.. wrong, all super tiny ticks, almost clear they were so young and small.. I figure by next year you won't be able to even see them, we'll all be screwed


----------



## nsfd95 (Sep 10, 2013)

Dtunes said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, I don't really eat beef(the wife doesn't eat red meat which limits my intake) but I would miss pork/bacon. Well I would really miss Beef I'm sure if I couldn't have it. I had read about this a few months ago but forgot about it. I think there was an article in Bloomberg about it, specifically about Long Island. That's very scary, if they can live on Long Island, I'm sure they'll show up in MA. I had never heard of this until recently. Are you ok eating poultry/fish? I can't say I've had many other non-mammal meats besides various birds and fried alligator a few times. I hope they find some sort of treatment for you.



Poultry and fish are ok. I have to avoid as my allergist put it "anything with a hoof". Beef, pork, venison, bison, lamb you get the picture.


Northeastal and charly are you guys finding the lone star tick upstate?


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 10, 2013)

Aw man . . . that stinks. I don't think a week goes by that I'm not eating a steak . . . or two . . . or three. I am a beef eater.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 10, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> Poultry and fish are ok. I have to avoid as my allergist put it "anything with a hoof". Beef, pork, venison, bison, lamb you get the picture.
> 
> 
> Northeastal and charly are you guys finding the lone star tick upstate?


Have not heard of it being here yet. There seems to be a new tick borne disease every ten years or so. It's scary.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 10, 2013)

Ouch that would not be fun.... Though I might finally loose weight if I was a forced vegetarian   seriously though sorry to hear that.

Ticks are scary. I got one last year ( wood tick), my wife has had 3 in two years and scariest of all we have pulled ticks off of both our 2 year old twins. Luckily we found them all quickly and so far no symptoms.

And to make it worse we have to be scared of sceeters here too. There have been confirmed cases of west Nile this year and I think EEE as well. Real bad news. Ugh.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a map according to the CDC....pretty far from just Texas!

http://www.cdc.gov/ticks/maps/lone_star_tick.html


----------



## charly (Sep 10, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> Poultry and fish are ok. I have to avoid as my allergist put it "anything with a hoof". Beef, pork, venison, bison, lamb you get the picture.
> 
> 
> Northeastal and charly are you guys finding the lone star tick upstate?


No just the Deer ticks.  They're as small as these periods ............  My sister in law had Lyme for like 3 months before they found it.. She even got Parvo virus in her mouth from the tick bite. That's right,  what dogs get.... they were white lesions that had to be burned off with a laser.. She said it took months to get rid of it.... Her whole left side is weak, she gets a cut or bruise on that side, it takes for ever to heal, etc... Ticks are serious business.. Thing is 43 years ago I hunted rabbits, walked through all kinds of thick grass, brush and never had one tick on me, for years I did this! Why all of the ticks all of a sudden? I remember it was rare to see a tick on someone...


----------



## charly (Sep 10, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Here's a map according to the CDC....pretty far from just Texas!
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/ticks/maps/lone_star_tick.html


Looks like they're are just reaching me, LOL!


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/...-people-allergic-to-red-meat-researchers-say/


----------



## save$ (Sep 10, 2013)

Hang on your hat,  a "potential" reason for the spreading of Ticks:   http://globalnews.ca/news/604181/climate-change-may-be-reason-ticks-are-spreading-across-canada/     I sometimes question if it might be related to other things such as no longer using DDT and other outlawed chemicals.   DDT used to hang around in the environment going from one  thing to another as it spread throughout the food chain.  If not directly, maybe indirectly by having killed off some natural predator.


----------



## nsfd95 (Sep 10, 2013)

When I was a kid we used to play in the farmers barns down the road that were filled with DDT. I remember the potato farmers putting that stuff down like it was fertilizer. Never really thought of that theory.


----------



## MishMouse (Sep 12, 2013)

Being highly allergic to peanuts I know what you go through, since peanut ingredients are sometimes hidden.

Allot of stuff is made with animal by products that you may need to watch out for.
Do you have issues with marshmallows or gel caps?


----------



## nsfd95 (Sep 12, 2013)

MishMouse said:


> Being highly allergic to peanuts I know what you go through, since peanut ingredients are sometimes hidden.
> 
> Allot of stuff is made with animal by products that you may need to watch out for.
> Do you have issues with marshmallows or gel caps?



Have avoide them since the day I found out. Some people it bothers some it doesn't . I'm not gonna chance it.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 12, 2013)

Out of curiosity what are your symptoms/reaction to mammal flesh? Is it like a peanut allergy or bee allergy? Im just wondering this is a very strange thing to me.


----------



## nsfd95 (Sep 13, 2013)

It's a delayed reaction after consuming meat 2-6 hours after eating. Some people have upset stomach, hives,itching. I went all out with a full anaphylactic shock. Luckily I had an epi pen for another allergy. My wife hit me with that after I passed out and called 911.


----------



## mattjm1017 (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy smokes i was thinking upset stomach maybe a rash not full blown anaphylactic shock thank god you had an epi with you.


----------



## Scols (Sep 13, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> In July of 2012 I was diagnosed with an allergy to mammal meat from a Lone Star tick bite. I was wondering if anyone else has this. Also to remind everybody to put bug spray on.


My wife has 2 friends in Montauk who have this disease,and the local doctor said theres about 60 cases on the south fork that he know's of. Also, one of my wife's friends has trouble with poultry as well. I did read that if you can avoid being bitten by another lone star then the allergy will go away after a couple of years.


----------



## nsfd95 (Sep 13, 2013)

Scols said:


> My wife has 2 friends in Montauk who have this disease,and the local doctor said theres about 60 cases on the south fork that he know's of. Also, one of my wife's friends has trouble with poultry as well. I did read that if you can avoid being bitten by another lone star then the allergy will go away after a couple of years.



The doctor I see in southampton is working with University of Virginia. Who discovered this allergy. Last year I was the 36 confirmed case she had. Just saw her last week she now has 162 confirmed cases. My blood work said i am thru the roof on the alpha gal test that they do for this. Not surprised though I am covered with chiggers.


----------



## Scols (Sep 14, 2013)

nsfd95 said:


> The doctor I see in southampton is working with University of Virginia. Who discovered this allergy. Last year I was the 36 confirmed case she had. Just saw her last week she now has 162 confirmed cases. My blood work said i am thru the roof on the alpha gal test that they do for this. Not surprised though I am covered with chiggers.


I thought I read something that said many people in our area mistake tick larvae for chiggers. Maybe thats why your  numbers are high. All I really know is that I really hope I dont get bitten by a lonestar, my wife found tons in her vegetable garden this summer.


----------

